# Cheap DIY TB Mod



## ppxstnr (Mar 7, 2012)

I've been reading about the ls1 I have in my 04, and ran across something that I haven't seen on this forum. It seems GM in an attempt to keep your GTO ls1 from icing up the TB in those artic winters ran a radiator hose to the throttle body to keep it toasty warm. I wondered why I see people changing thermostats and why my IAT was so high when I first got in my car after drivin. The hose comes off the top drivers side of the radiator into the pass side of the TB exist the drivers side and goes into the block . It was very easy to bypass. Just thought Id mention this for any new guys like me.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That's been covered a lot in the past but the bypass has nothing to do with IATs that are being read. The TB is after the sensor.


----------

